# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  تباطؤ الاقتصاد العالمي في 2011

## الوسادة

حذر البنك الدولي من أن الاقتصاد العالمي قد يعود إلى الأيام الصعبة التي شهدها خلال أزمة 2008، مع تراجع النمو وارتفاع أسعار السلع الأساسية، وتوقع أن يشهد عام 2011 تباطؤا بعد فترة ركود سنة 2009 وانتعاش عام 2010.

وقال البنك -ومقره واشنطن- في تقريره الأخير عن الآفاق الاقتصادية العالمية إن الاقتصاد العالمي سينمو بنسبة 3.3% هذا العام مقارنة مع 3.9% في 2010.

وأضاف أنه من المتوقع أن تحقق البلدان الناشئة نموا بنسبة 6%، مقابل 7% سجلتها خلال سنة 2010 أي أكثر من ضعف نسبة 2.4% سنويا التي ستسجلها البلدان المرتفعة الدخل بتراجع عن 2.8% التي حققتها في 2010.

وبالنسبة لعام 2012 توقع أن يرتفع نمو الاقتصاد العالمي إلى 3.6%،  وأن يتوسع نمو البلدان ذات الدخل المرتفع بنسبة 2.7% والنامية  إلى 6.1%.

وقال البنك الدولي "لسوء الحظ معدلات النمو هذه، من غير المرجح أن تكون سريعة بما يكفي للقضاء على البطالة والركود في الاقتصادات الأكثر تضررا والقطاعات الاقتصادية".

وأشار إلى أنه بالإضافة إلى ذلك هناك "توترات خطيرة ومطبات ما تزال قائمة في الاقتصاد العالمي، والتي يمكن أن تعرقل الانتعاش بدرجات متفاوتة على المدى القصير".

وقالت البنك الدولي إن التهديدات التي يمكن أن تعرقل الانتعاش تشمل أزمة الأسواق المالية بمنطقة اليورو وتدفقات رأس المال المتقلبة وارتفاع أسعار السلع، بما في ذلك الغذاء والوقود.

وأعرب عن قلق خاص إزاء ارتفاع أسعار السلع الأساسية، بما في ذلك الغذاء والوقود، مدفوعا بالسياسات النقدية المتساهلة في البلدان المتقدمة النمو والطلب القوي في الاقتصادات الناشئة.

وأكد أنه "رغم أن أسعار المواد الغذائية الحقيقية في معظم البلدان النامية لم تزد بقدر كبير فقد ارتفع بشكل حاد في بعض البلدان الفقيرة".

وقال مدير آفاق التنمية بالبنك الدولي هانز تيمر "نحن قلقون جدا إزاء ارتفاع في أسعار المواد الغذائية، ونحن نرى بعض أوجه التشابه مع الوضع في 2008 ، قبل الأزمة المالية". 


المصدر:	الفرنسية

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما يبطئه من اقوى منه ومنكِ اشكرك

----------

